# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Perú: ¿El nacimiento de un gigante?

## Bruno Cillóniz

*“PERÚ: ¿EL NACIMIENTO DE UN GIGANTE?”* 
Con este titular, el prestigioso diario chileno, agenda un tema de discusión y análisis para el sector agrícola de su país, entre otras cosas, destaca cómo el Perú, en tan solo cuatro años, pasó de exportar US$ 50 millones a US$ 210 millones en uvas. *
Por:* Raúl Yaipén Carranza /Redacción  *Lima, 18 Julio (Agraria.pe)* “La batalla gastronómica, por zanjar quién es el inventor del pisco sour, sería una alpargata frente a lo que estaría por venir: una verdadera competencia, donde los soldados serían reemplazados por agricultores, y las armas por uvas, paltas y cítricos. Tal cual. Una batalla agrícola de proporciones”, así inicia el artículo dedicado a nuestro sostenible e impactante crecimiento agrícola. 
 El artículo plantea dos posturas de cómo están asumiendo los empresarios chilenos este crecimiento. 
 Unos ven al Perú como un competidor avasallador, sobre todo porque en los últimos cuatro años, pasamos de exportar US$ 50 millones a US$ 210 millones en uvas; en espárragos están vendiendo 400 millones de dólares en lo que va del balance 2010-2011y la producción de paltos se ha cuadriplicado. Productos sensibles. 
 El temor se acrecienta no solo porque lo que es, sino por lo que será el agro peruano. “Lo que se vive en el agro de ese país es una verdadera revolución interna, con inversiones gigantescas, impulso estatal y mucha tierra incorporándose a la producción”, aseveran. 
 “El temor de los productores nacionales (chilenos) es que, con la proyección de crecer al doble y triple hasta 2020, según estudios de IQonsulting, se colmen los mercados de exportación, lo que podría castigar los precios de los exportadores nacionales”. 
 Por otro lado, hay quienes relativizan el crecimiento peruano y no lo asocian como una amenaza, argumentando las grandes diferencias que hay a nivel político y social entre Perú y Chile. 
 Entre las principales diferencias, El Mercurio destaca los altos niveles de pobreza aun asociados al agro nacional que dista con este acelerado crecimiento, sobre todo, de las zonas limítrofes a los campo de cultivos. 
 Asimismo, se hace un listado de las debilidades que el agro peruano aun debe superar para consolidarse en la región: 
 La mano de obra calificada, sobre todo en tiempos de mayor demanda en Ica. 
 "Están con problemas no por la cantidad, y sí por la calidad y una mano de obra que es muy poco calificada". 
 Asimismo, destacan el tema del agua. “Los problemas son distintos al hablar de sur a norte. Mientras en Ica la falta de agua desde pozos subterráneos a obligado a los agricultores a pelear por normativas que los ayuden; más al norte, para aprovechar el agua superficial en valles como Trujillo, los empresarios han tenido que correr con mayores inversiones”. 
 Finalmente, la falta de carreteras y el poco desarrollo a la I + D, también son desventajas por superar, afirman.  *Ica y Piura en vitrina* 
 Por otro lado, no escatiman halagos al referirse a Ica y Piura. 
 “Ica viene hace un par de décadas con el acelerador a fondo en materia de espárragos. Tanto es así que la provincia se ha convertido en uno de los polos exportadores del país. La cercanía con Lima, ha hecho que el caluroso valle se vaya convirtiendo en uno de los regalones del agro”. La elogian.  *Destacando productos como la uva, paltos, espárragos y cítricos.* 
 Por su parte, Piura destaca, según El Mercurio, porque “la zona ha roto varios estereotipos productivos y demostrado, con cifras y grandes volúmenes, que se pueden plantar especies, hasta ahora asociadas a climas templados, como la uva de mesa, en el borde mismo del trópico”. 
 Al respecto, citan a Fernando Cillóniz de Inform@cción, “"la uva se plantaba en Chile, Argentina, Sudáfrica, algo en Australia, y después en el Mediterráneo. No en el trópico. Pero al llegar a Piura... Sorpresa, resulta que es estupendo". 
 Esto en resumen un interesante análisis que desde el país del sur están realizando a nuestro agro. 
 Recomendamos leer el artículo donde además se aborda el tema de la complementariedad en la exportación de productos sensibles y en las oportunidades de inversión que presenta el país.  *D**atos:* 
 - Este artículo se publicó en la Revista de Campo, suplemento agrícola de El Mercurio. 
 - http://diario.elmercurio.com/detalle...-553b8baa9962} 
 - Para ingresar al link deben suscribirse, es gratuito.Temas similares: Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco Precio de maiz blanco gigante del cusco maiz gigante del Cusco maiz gigante del Cusco

----------

